

Wikipedia's https certificate expired. - kgo
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Ninja

======
p858snake
And it was fixed basically as it broke.

    
    
      22:28 Ryan_Lane: restarting apache on singer
      22:19 Ryan_Lane: pushing new star cert to singer
      21:55 RoanKattouw: SSL certificate for secure.wikimedia.org expired about an hour ago, no ops around. I've just texted Ryan

------
Joakal
Massive certificate warning. Technical words. Expired 5 minutes ago. And I'm
using FF4.

Seems like FF continues to have no consideration for the non-technical
audience who will click 'Get me out of there' or close the tab. And just
because the certificate expired 5 minutes ago.

This is why I'm not forcing https onto visits.

~~~
saulrh

        > the non-technical audience who will click 'Get me out of there' or close the tab.
    

_This is the right thing to do_. You do not attempt to second-guess a
certificate expiration for any reason. If you program in a way to ignore a bad
security certificate, I can guarantee you that that will immediately be used
to defeat the entire system, and that leads directly to grandmothers giving
their credit card details to J. Random Phisher.

~~~
Joakal
The standard with scary messages (even a 5 minute expiry) with encrypted
connections? Or the one where the standard is unencrypted connections?

This is Wikipedia. Not a bank. I prefer some security over none.

------
kgo
And it looks like it's back up. Total downtime, about two hours.

